

Software development needs a Campfire - irio
http://blog.iriomk.com/post/74660977150/software-development-needs-a-campfire

======
mooreds
Anyone who thinks that remote developers can have the same interactions as
developers in the same room is crazy! Even if you have great chat room
software.

Face to face interactions have so much more bandwidth.

